# Naming things after favorite book characters



## elvet (Nov 28, 2006)

Just curious. Have you ever named a pet, child, business, etc. after a fantasy or sci-fi character?
My youngest cat is named Arthur in homage to the king himself.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 28, 2006)

I used to have a cat named The Lord after the cat by the same name in the Hitchhiker's "trilogy".


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 28, 2006)

If I meet one more cat named "Tigger,"—unless it was named by a child—I'm going to jump out the window.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a toy crocodile called Paran...does that count?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 28, 2006)

I named my cat Tigger!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Nov 28, 2006)

megaera after a greek fury. lestat after lestat and merlin after the magician. so yeah  (tho the last two are parents cats, i picked the names)
and when i was younger i wanted to use lanfear as my net username. now im glad i didn't


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 28, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:


> I named my cat Tigger!



That's okay. I'm sure that in Holland, only 44% of cats are named Tigger.


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 28, 2006)

My first rabbit was named Hazel-rah. You know the source.


----------



## geordie bob (Nov 28, 2006)

I named my english bull terrier nobby-a character from the pratchet books


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 28, 2006)

Thadlerian said:


> My first rabbit was named Hazel-rah. You know the source.


I'm glad someone does.

I had a car named Hepseba.  I think that's it.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige Turner said:


> That's okay. I'm sure that in Holland, only 44% of cats are named Tigger.


Correct. And 44% of our Tigers is called Catter.


----------



## jackokent (Nov 28, 2006)

When I was a kid I had two gerbils called Merry and Pippin.

I also know someone who rather grandly named their terrace bungalow, Minus Tirith.  They even had a house name plaque made up.


----------



## the pagemaster (Nov 29, 2006)

I named one of my fish Neo, don't really know why. But maybe at the time I was still in my Matrix phase.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 30, 2006)

Paige Turner said:


> If I meet one more cat named "Tigger,"—unless it was named by a child—I'm going to jump out the window.


   Sorry, Paige, but it wasn't my fault, she lived with a couple of neds who abandoned her when they were evicted.  I came home one day and found her on the landing with her dish and litter tray.  I didn't want to go through the hassle of renaming her because;

  a) I was only going to look after her until she could be re-homed

  b) She spent the first 2 days hiding under a chair, making only brief forays to dish and tray.

  She's a lot happier now, but I never did get around to giving her a less-cliched name.

  Feel free to jump, but I think these are mitigating circumstances .


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 30, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAA*Scrunch!*


Oh, _great!_ Rosebushes! mutter, grumble…


----------



## Loner (Nov 30, 2006)

I used to live next door to a cat called Tigger. (Shhhh! Don't tell Paige!) He _was_ named by preschool-aged children. 

He reminded me of Greebo, Nanny Ogg's cat from Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. He had a stump of tail and was grey and never moved fast - because he didn't feel like it. 
On the first day we moved into the rental property he walked over from next door, walked into the house, wandered into the kitchen and sat in front of the fridge staring at us through half-closed eyelids. When we showed him it was empty he walked into the loungeroom, jumped onto an armchair and curled up for a nap. It wasn't even his house. And how did he know where to find the fridge?

For a while there I thought he might be our landlord...

If I got a dog I was going to name it Chewbacca. Don't laugh. I was young and foolish.
But our dog was already 6 months old and pre-named when we got her. Damn. And I was gonna get creative.


----------



## manephelien (Nov 30, 2006)

jackokent said:


> When I was a kid I had two gerbils called Merry and Pippin.
> 
> I also know someone who rather grandly named their terrace bungalow, Minus Tirith.  They even had a house name plaque made up.



Well, at least it's not Minas Tirith. Quite a funny pun if you understand the intentional spelling mistake. 

My parents' polydactyl stubby-tailed cat is named Pelle, after a Swedish children's book character called Pelle Svanslös (svanslös=tailless in Swedish).

I haven't named anything after fantasy characters, mainly because I don't have any pets and don't name inanimate objects.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Nov 30, 2006)

I try to give all the computers I install a network name, after characters I have read in books, here are some of the names (and it looks cool in a Network Browse too!)

QUINN-DEXTER, LORD-VADER, PALPATINE, KOSH, LITTLECROW, DAN-DARE, JEAN-LUC, and many more.



manephelien said:


> I haven't named anything after fantasy characters, mainly because I don't have any pets and don't name inanimate objects.


Does that mean you haven't even named your car?! The poor car!


----------



## The Ace (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry about the rosebushes ,Paige, oh BTW, my Tigger is really a mackrel-striped brown tabby so at least the name is understandable.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 30, 2006)

My cat was called Pippin.  A coincidence, as I hadn't read LOTR when I first got him as a pet (I was only 9 or so), but as it happened he seemed to have the same kind of personality as the Pippin in the book.


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 30, 2006)

Ahdkaw said:


> Does that mean you haven't even named your car?! The poor car!



I once had a car called "You worthless pile of junk." (It also went by the name of "Dammit.") It didn't respond very well, as I recall.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 1, 2006)

I used to have a Daihatsu Domino called 'Heap of crap' or, by my brother 'The Brick.'

I've had a goldfish called Flounder after the one from the Litlle Mermaid. I've had rats called Mayweed and Madder after moles from the Duncton books. Apart from that no. I almost named one of my rats Merry but my brother said it sounded too girly, so I called him Malachi instead.


----------



## elvet (Dec 1, 2006)

On of the best names I've heard came from a client who had a new puppy. When I asked its name, she said "Officially it's Jinxie, but she now comes to No-no-bad-dog since we us that more often"


----------



## SteveR (Dec 5, 2006)

I used to go by the name of Slartibartfast some years ago  Also used that name as a password on several occasions.

I inherited a network once where the implementer had decided to call the various PCs things like Zen, Orac and so on. Sadly I had to sack him 
 Although to his credit he did call the main server SERVERLAN which I though was quite clever for a server on our LAN!


----------



## Telperaca (Dec 5, 2006)

We have a dog named Simba. 
My dad chose it's name!
He's just as fierce as a lion.
But I think that's what German Shepherds are like....


----------



## DarkIntentions (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got a new horse!
Stallion and black!

I dont know what to call it but i want to to be something from a book!

The only black horse i can think of his DarkMoon out of The Wolf-speaker but it doesn't suit him..
hmm

any horse names?


----------



## BookStop (Jan 31, 2007)

My dog is named after the female lead in Balto; Jenna. My daughter's bird is name Lombardi after Falco in the Nintendo Star Fox games.


Horse names? Hmmm - the only thing I can think of today is Farley - isn't that the author of the Black Stallion - not quite the same thing though.


----------



## Faceless Woman (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you met Nymeria?

Nothing real but then I've never had anything real to name. In games, however, I have: Ned, Catelyn, Lyanna and Nymeria Stark; Reynik Goth; Willow Rosenburg; Dallandra4; and numerous others I cannot quite remember. I'll add more to this list as and when.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife and I named our two cats Calvyn and Hobbes ... no need to explain those, I guess.  They were a pretty madcap pair that fitted their character names.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Feb 1, 2007)

I've had a cat named Tigger, one named Pooh, two named Gizmo, one named Stripe, one named Khan. A freind named his cats, Vader and Yoda.

Can I retain any semblance of coolness, or have I outed myself as a flaming geek?


----------



## K. Riehl (Feb 1, 2007)

I have met a cat named Smeagol. A dog named Frodo. And a lizard named Grendel.


----------



## Blue Tyson (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a cousin named Arwen.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 1, 2007)

I named my chatterbox African grey parrot _Wossname_ and he loves it.


----------

